# Is keeping Reptiles in captivity cruel?



## Beardedbassman (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, for a project im doing at school i need to get some reptile owners views on this topic. My personal opinion is that it is only cruel if you have a bad owner who mistreats their reptile, but i know some people who think it is wrong all together

ib be grateful for any posts:2thumb:


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

first you need to define 'cruel'. 

internet dictionary....



> *cru·el/ˈkro͞oəl/*
> 
> Adjective:
> 
> ...


I think your answer is correct, its only cruel if the owner is a numpty, it cant be cruel in general as there must be loads of reptiles kept without pain or suffering. Whether its wrong or not is a completely different question. 

Its a bit of a stupid questions tbh mate, id be writing a really sarcastic answer. :whistling2:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I can see why people who don't keep reptiles may think that how we keep certain things could be 'cruel', but at the end of the day we know what makes our animals happy, 99% of other people don't. When friends and family members see my royals and corns, a few of them have asked if they like being kept in tubs, and then go on about how they have barely any room to move etc, so I then try to explain the pros and cons to them. To me, keeping a snake in a 33 litre RUB or a 4ft vivarium is no more 'cruel' than keeping a hamster in a cage, or a rabbit in a hutch, all are confined to a limited amount of space, all seem content, so I don't see a problem with it. I'm sure that before I kept my animals, I would have thought that the ways in which some are kept was cruel, but back then I didn't have a clue about keeping reptiles!


----------



## 4lph4d0g (Feb 24, 2009)

I think they should be bloody grateful to us for taking care of them.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Husbandry techniques vary from individual to individual. Cruelty and kindness or tenderness of care or even 'care of duty' more correctly I would imagine a better term of accuracy also vary. A lot of the emphasis has to be placed upon the correct enclosure and wether the correct equipment is being used etc.For example a heat mat without a thermostat is a big NO NO... an unstated heat mat can burn a critter etc. Also considerations of daylight, light quality, humidity, prey items and how often - too much or too little etc are also important factors.

I think many problems arise since many folk buy on impulse etc. I restrict myself to just four critters with large naturalistic enclosures - that is my personal orientation, view and opinion. I could keep several more but I know I would then fail in my care of duty in alocating the correct time to them. This also includes regular inspection and keeping as accurate data upon weights, sloughs, temperatures - night and day and season to season, humidity, fresh water - daily or every other day, spot cleaning and other hygiene related issues, etc 

Any of the above factors can be missed or simply not identified and therefore overlooked. The such will in some cases lead to neglect, abandonment etc and many are then passed on etc. A good thread I had a read through was some member posting as to the size of certain snakes - anacondas, boas, pythons etc and he really emphasised the importance of wether a BIG snake is really what a person wants or more so if it can be cared for correctly etc. It's a good thread.

Also seen some folk keep exotic snakes such as Boiga and Orthriophis etc in conditions without humidity. regular spraying and also in vivs that are way too small etc. Most snakes are inquisitive and essentially cruise from area to area etc. For such species I don't think there can be a too large an enclosure but realistically captive bred critters will adapt and settle in better to adequately sized enclosures.

I disagree with Wild Caught specimens being purchased or offered for sale to novices. I think the herp community should have registered members who are checked out and given approval first and thus some form of LICENCE approved ( renewed after inspection annually etc) . Only these persons in my opinion should be able to breed and sell from WC specimens etc. Many WC are just too stressed to cope with being 'relocated' etc. 

One last thing which I've seen ( even on the forums) are folk who have a beautifully large enclosure, decorated adequately etc but have either a ghetto blaster or a television placed on top or in close proximity to it = DUHH :bash: etc, etc.


----------



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't know about 'cruel' but lately I have been wondering whether it is humane.

I think some animals you can definitely keep in captivity, you see people on here keeping turtles etc in indoor and outdoor ponds that are beyond anything they could expect in the wild and the animals are clearly thriving.

However I think certain species, and this is in my very humble opinion such as chameleons, when you hear about so many of them dying at such young ages and on such a large scale. They are clearly so sensitive and do most owners really recreate their surroundings in the best way possible? Bosc Moniters as well all these huge lizards and when people keep crocs... I just don't think that's cool like keeping such large amazing creatures in such an unnatural habitat. 

: victory:


----------



## Andy King (Nov 5, 2009)

People with no real knowledge of animals and animal husbandry tend to anthropomorphise animals. 

Reptiles - especially snakes don't need large enclosures. in the wild they sit in one place and wait for prey to come along only really moving if there is little prey about. in captivity food is provided for them as well as absolute security from predation. all their needs are catered for and - if the owner is competant - the optimum environment is provided.

I do agree with Anna_X above, some animals (not neccesarily chameleons) should not be routinely kept in captivity or by only experienced people. But this is down to the pet shops, who i feel need to be more careful who they sell to and what they sell to whom...


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

TBH I think you can safely say that any opinion you get from a reptile keeper is basically that it's not cruel, otherwise we wouldn't be keeping them


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Why restrict it to reptiles? Surely if someone thinks that keeping reptiles is cruel they also have to believe that keeping any animal is cruel. Hamsters, mice, rats etc are all kept caged often in smaller enclosures than some reptiles of a comparable size and not to mention fish and birds that would naturally have a much wider space in the wild to live than what we can provide for them.


----------

